# Electric Pickup Truck Poll



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395821927147708416


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Ford. My father is laughing in his urn.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

So which one won?


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## nebrody (Jun 14, 2021)

Aside from Cybertuck, I like the Rivian.


----------

